# Suspension issues - 1996 Altima



## goofy123 (Jun 10, 2007)

My 1996 Altima makes thumping noise when it encounters minor dips and uneven surfaces as if something is broken. It does this even at low speeds, also if I try and test the suspensions using forceful push on either side they tend to be lot softer than my Infiniti I30. To add to my woes when ever I brake the car skip and slows something like riding a horse, does not feel like a warped rotor. I raised the car to check for loose or broken parts, they all seemed to be fine though looked pretty rusted and bushes seemed worn. During cruising at 70mph the car feels fine, I do not drive hard so no way of checking the suspension during hard cornering. I suspect the struts are bad, does anybody think I need to check anything else before ordering new ones.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

my money is on the struts. mayb the steering arm.


----------



## anon600ad (Jan 9, 2009)

I just spent a fortune having my suspension re-bushed and getting new shocks. After all that, it rides much better, but the original noise is still there. It sounds a lot like the noise you describe too. After much crawling around under the car, I'm reasonably convinced that my original idea of being a front control arm bush is right. My car is a U13 94 model. It desperately needed the shocks done, but yeah, if you're going to go and get stuff like that done, I'd suggest making sure the shop changes those bushes as well.


----------

